# Why does the medical take so long to come back?



## Springroll (28 Sep 2005)

I did a search and could not find anything so i will ask this question here. 

I did my medical today and was given a 111225 code meaning I am in perfect health. Why would my medical file take 6 weeks to come back to the CFRC from Ottawa if I am in perfect health and have no underlying issues that I am dealing with? Wouldn't it take less time?


----------



## REJ (28 Sep 2005)

When I went through that stage, I was told that the file had to go to Toronto (or was it Borden?) and there were only three doctors reviewing the hundreds of files coming through. I think my file took about six weeks to return to my recruiting centre. So, chin up, you should hear something soon.


----------



## GregC (28 Sep 2005)

I've been waiting a little over 7 weeks now for my file to come back.....then again, I had to send away two forms, including one for laser eye surgery, so I expected it to take awhile. 

Just be glad that you didn't have to run around to civi doctors for a minor issue or two (although admittedly laser eye surgery _is_ a _surgery_) like I had to. If you're in perfect health you have nothing to worry about except the wait. Be glad you don't have to wait those same six weeks wondering if you'll be medically rejected.

Best of luck to you!

ps- To help pass the time, take up a hobby........build a ship in a bottle, carve a totem pole, or heck, just workout more often.     Once again, best of luck!


----------



## kincanucks (28 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I did a search and could not find anything so i will ask this question here.
> 
> I did my medical today and was given a 111225 code meaning I am in perfect health. Why would my medical file take 6 weeks to come back to the CFRC from Ottawa if I am in perfect health and have no underlying issues that I am dealing with? Wouldn't it take less time?



Simply volume of files to be reviewed and now that the PA has determined that you are good to go there is no hurry for them to return it.  Remember if the PA says you are good to go then you can do your physical test and be enrolled before your Part III is returned.


----------



## SoF (28 Sep 2005)

My medical file came back pretty quickly but still 3 days past the cut off point for bmq


----------



## TCBF (28 Sep 2005)

The system is under attack by the users.   We have recruits with previous medical conditions who manage to finagle an enrollment, then, naturally, bust themselves.  At one time, it used to be a simple case of 'fraudulent enrollment', and you were out on your ass - no more.  Now, we end up paying through the nose for broken guys who never should have been let in. 

Know what this costs us?  Know what physio costs?  How about mental/drug addled recruits?  Know what 60 days at Edgewood costs?

That's money that SHOULD be used for the  training and kitting of the lads going overseas, not mollycoddling a bunch of visible/non-visible injuries who are a drain on resources.

Expensive enough looking after the fit strong young men and women who military service injures, we can't fix other peoples problems.

So here is a hint for those of you who want to join:

Recurring physical injuries from previous accidents/incidents that are exacerbated by heavy physical work? DON'T JOIN!

Serious psychological deficiencies?    Give it some serious thought.  It ain't no rose garden.

Tom


----------



## Wolfe (29 Sep 2005)

Personally i had to run to civvie Doctors to get a deep medical exam because i drank to much juice before the urine test and they taught i had diabetes anyways i was lucky that the doctor was a family friend and got all the result in one week, send it back to CFRC and it took 5 weeks to get the medical back from Ottawa, i was accepted and everything is fine.

For the people who are gonna do the Medical drink water before, good advice and no juice or coke and stuff.

It's normal it takes time, its a lot of bureaucratise.

Wolf


----------



## Springroll (29 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Simply volume of files to be reviewed and now that the PA has determined that you are good to go there is no hurry for them to return it.   Remember if the PA says you are good to go then you can do your physical test and be enrolled before your Part III is returned.



I am scheduled for my physical test in a month but I didn't know I could be enrolled before my file comes back...that's cool!!

Thank you everyone for your replies


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Oct 2005)

The medical goes from whatever CFRC you are at, and then goes to CFB Borden for review...There are VERY few doctors who review HUNDREDS of apps, as previously mentioned, although I'm not sure how many.

I know for myself, my first medical took about 3 months to get back, although I was told through the grapevine (family posted to the Med School in Borden) that a couple of the Docs were on leave, and medicals were even slower in that time...be PATIENT....it's a re-occuring
thing you will encounter in the military...hurry up and wait....if you can't...well, you'll have some nailbiting times waiting things out...


----------



## ThatsLife (5 Oct 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I did a search and could not find anything so i will ask this question here.
> 
> I did my medical today and was given a 111225 code meaning I am in perfect health. Why would my medical file take 6 weeks to come back to the CFRC from Ottawa if I am in perfect health and have no underlying issues that I am dealing with? Wouldn't it take less time?



I'm perfect health too...'Fit for immediate enrolement'...I forgot to ask how long it would take before I got a call back though...


----------



## TCBF (5 Oct 2005)

These things take time because DND is still being taken to the cleaners because of shoddy medicals.  People get banged up in civie life, join, get re-injured, then all of a sudden everything is the Army's fault.  DND would prefer to get fit and healthy 20 year olds. and fix them up after burning them out for 20 years, than pre-injured 20 year olds with the body of a 40 year old that they have to start fixing right away.

See the logic?

Tom


----------



## alexpb (5 Oct 2005)

how come the process is different for a lot of CFRC's? I mean my process is going:

1. CFAT and then the Physical test
2. Medical and then the interview

How come it goes in different order at different places? Wouldn't it make the most sense to do the physical and cfat first? I mean the medical can take like 6 weeks. So if thats done first and you wait for that to come back and then do your physical test and fail...that is a lot of wasted time. Why not do your physical and aptitude, because you either find out if you passed or failed right away without having to wait a long ass time.

I've only done my aptitude and PT, awaiting my medical and interview on the 14th...

If this has been answered already somewhere else, please disregaurd my post.

- Alex


----------



## canadianchick (5 Oct 2005)

When I went in for testing I had everything done the same day, but that is because the people from Halifax who do it here were in town.


----------



## dearryan (12 Oct 2005)

I had mine all bass ackwards too... The CFAT first, interview, medical, PT test. Now I get to go back for another medical. ;D


----------



## NavComm (12 Oct 2005)

I had the CFAT, then the physical, then the interview and the medical.

On the day I went for the interview and the medical, some people were there for all 4 tests because it was a big 'recruiting drive' day. They had about 40 applicants and were dealing with them all on the same day. Because I had already had a few of the tests, I just had to do the tests I was missing.

My medical took about 6 weeks to come back from Borden. The message that I was good to go arrived back at my unit on a Monday or Tuesday, I was sworn in on Wednesday and left for bmq on the Saturday. So I started the process in December 04 and was in Borden in June 05. I think the process went fairly quickly with just a few bumps along the way.

I would like to say though, that I was surprised by the poor physical state of some of the young recruits. For the most part, they were very fit individuals, but there were more than a few that made me wonder how the hell they got past the medical. Most of them were weeded out during the bmq and either medically released or rtu'd.

I actually thought the older recruits (35 and older) were in better shape, both mentally and physically, than a lot of the younger recruits. Maybe it's because the older ones feel a need to prove that we're worthy. I know I did. Even though I was rtu'd and will be returning to Borden in Jan 06, I am even more determined now than before to succeed.

BMQ is hard on your body and I suppose it can be hard on your mind also. My best advice is to keep up your training while you wait for that call. It can come so quickly that you want to be prepared when it does.


----------

